# One of our songs will be on the radio this Friday between 8am-9am!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

[h=6]*Old Stereo's song Crossed the Line will be on on the radio this Friday! Just head on over to http://www.ciut.fm/ between 8am-9am this Friday Feb. 24th to hear Crossed the Line on the Funk Fridays show with DJ Darcy Chiarelli. *[/h]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's great news Shaun.

I'll be sure to tune in. How did this come about?

Congrats.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> That's great news Shaun.
> 
> I'll be sure to tune in. How did this come about?
> 
> Congrats.


They were looking for a new Canadian funk band and found us on the CBC radio 3 site we have. Liked our song and asked us if we wanted to be part of their Funky Friday show.


----------

